# mongols vs ninja



## jaikali (Feb 12, 2016)

Mongols attacked/attempted to attack  japan several times in history ...but did they ever encounter ninjas??
they fought hashashins ..but did they ever fight asian assassins?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2016)

Historically speaking; I believe they fought Samurai. And it was not several times, it was twice; 1274 and 1281


----------



## jaikali (Feb 12, 2016)

did they  mostly fight on sea and coastlines ..? i think samurais were first line of attack who varded the mongols off..............had the mongols  done occupation for a long time in japan then the ninjas would have shown up ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2016)

Mongol invasions of Japan


----------



## jaikali (Feb 12, 2016)

Gud one


----------



## Steve (Feb 13, 2016)

They did fight the ninja, but didn't know it.   The ninja were invisible.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Steve said:


> They did fight the ninja, but didn't know it.   The ninja were invisible.


Just like modern day ninjas. I never see them... but I know they are there.


----------



## jaikali (Feb 17, 2016)

by the way what martial arts did mongols mostly use??


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2016)

jaikali said:


> by the way what martial arts did mongols mostly use??



I don't think they used a specific martial art for fighting but did use wrestling for amusement and fitness. Wrestling is still hugely popular in Mongolia today, it's one of their national sports. I watched a documentary where Joanna Lumley was retracing journeys she made when she was younger, one of the places she went was Mongolia.
Mongolia Culture  Blog: Mongolian Wrestling


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2016)

jaikali said:


> by the way what martial arts did mongols mostly use??



The Mongols were a military force they trained to fight and kill with multiple weapons. there is no specific martial art they studied other than than wrestling that Tez already mentioned


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

Mongols also entered/tried to enter china and india ..how about their encounter with lin kuei or thuggee??


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

jaikali said:


> Mongols attacked/attempted to attack  japan several times in history ...but did they ever encounter ninjas??
> they fought hashashins ..but did they ever fight asian assassins?



Please provide evidence of the Mongol Horde fighting "hashashins"… then completely rethink your take and understanding of everything else you're discussing here… as there is nothing even close to correct in what you're talking about.



jaikali said:


> did they  mostly fight on sea and coastlines ..? i think samurais were first line of attack who varded the mongols off..............had the mongols  done occupation for a long time in japan then the ninjas would have shown up ...



Frankly, you obviously have no idea whatsoever about Japanese history, martial and otherwise… so I advise against thinking you have a clue about what happened, who was involved, and so on. Most importantly, you have seriously misunderstood what a "ninja" was, what the time periods involved were, and more.

At this point, it's a case of you not only being off base, it's a case of not even being wrong (Not even wrong - RationalWiki).



jaikali said:


> by the way what martial arts did mongols mostly use??



None that would be recognised as a "martial art" by modern definitions…


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

There is no harm in being " not even wrong"..we here to discuss ..most of us would not be having full knowledge of everything...thats why experts like you are required. ..


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

There's lots of harm in being "not even wrong"… especially if it leads to continuing to perpetuate false ideas and incorrect "information". But the point is that, where you are right now, you are not even in a position to be corrected until you drop all the ideas you currently have.


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

That is why you are required to correct it...


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

The biggest correction is to forget what you think you know, as it's all incorrect. To that end, the very premise of this thread (as well as the ones you've started and engaged in on MAP) is flawed to the point of being uncorrectable… as said, not even wrong. This is why you've received the responses you did on MAP, by the way… it's the same as someone coming onto a forum and asking about the truth behind Naruto… it's simply not even wrong…


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

What is Map ..i didnt join it.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

So, you're saying that the member on Martial Arts Planet, kalari55, isn't also you? Pretty co-incidental that this thread (ninja uniform - Martial Arts Planet) turned up at about the same time, with almost identical phrasing and questions to the ones you asked here (in the "Origin of the Ninja Uniform" thread), wouldn't you say?

Hmm…


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

Hmm i checked that ..it pretty the same type of question  ...with same language...but that is not me....bro i think you have some serious grudge against that guy..why dont you settle that first....everything was fine before you joined the discussion...what is your problem...if you dont like it please ignore that...why are you so obsessed  with it...did u had a fight before ?? Why dont you stop right now..you are such a senior guy whome i respect...but if you do like that ...then....i am sorry ..but please stop...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> So, you're saying that the member on Martial Arts Planet, kalari55, isn't also you? Pretty co-incidental that this thread (ninja uniform - Martial Arts Planet) turned up at about the same time, with almost identical phrasing and questions to the ones you asked here (in the "Origin of the Ninja Uniform" thread), wouldn't you say?
> 
> Hmm…



Two things jump out at me here...one, 'Hannibal' is quite good looking, is he single lol and two  Deadpool is on there!!!! how cool is that! ( go see the film, it's great entertainment)

But yes, I'd say that the poster there is the same as the poster here...... I've never seen the need to ask the same question on various sites, smacks of not having much of a life if you spend that much time online.


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

I dont know who that guy is ..it can be just a coincidense ...but you people are wasting time correlating it...plz stop it..


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

jaikali said:


> Hmm i checked that ..it pretty the same type of question  ...with same language...but that is not me....bro i think you have some serious grudge against that guy..why dont you settle that first....everything was fine before you joined the discussion...what is your problem...if you dont like it please ignore that...why are you so obsessed  with it...did u had a fight before ?? Why dont you stop right now..you are such a senior guy whome i respect...but if you do like that ...then....i am sorry ..but please stop...



I haven't posted on MAP in a few years, so no, I didn't have a fight with the "other" poster… but I did notice the similarities. As far as "everything was fine until I joined the discussion", you might want to check my signature to give an idea as to why I'm concerned with foolish ideas and incorrect knowledge being presented as the truth in this area… and frankly, I've made a couple of posts tonight to help correct your complete lack of knowledge, that's hardly me being "obsessed"… your persecution complex, on the other hand…


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok i respect your knowledge but a master wont behave like that...you keep on posting and i keep on replying ..we are simply wasting time...i am pretty sure you are of the alter egos on MAP whome people do not like on discussion forums...same with me... so keep away...save your energy to quarrel with your wife..


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

I post under my own name there. Should be easy to find.

Oh, and "wife"?! Ha!


----------



## jaikali (Feb 21, 2016)

So do i...but dont correlate with kalari or any other with me..


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

Er… what?

Look, you want to insist it's not you, despite the incredible co-incidences, fine… that wasn't the real point… the point was that your knowledge is not only lacking, what knowledge you have is based in incorrect understandings, false information, and fantasy writings. None of this has been me "fighting" you, it's been me pointing that out… and you've gone on an overly defensive tact about whether or not you are this "kalari55" or not. 

The only real thing for you to take away from all this is that your very premise is based in fantasy and no real grasp of the subjects you're trying to ask about… so my advise was to ignore everything you think you know… as that's the safest option for you. Start again… because you need to. Whether or not you are this other poster, or if it's your evil twin from a parallel universe (or maybe you are… his question came a week before you posted the same thing here…) doesn't matter… you still don't know anything about the topic. The only thing to say based on your OP is that it's almost entirely incorrect.


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Whether it's the same guy or not, what does it matter?  Is there a rule I'm not aware of?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 26, 2016)

No, Steve, there's no rule… it was brought up to show that (if it is the same person), there were reasons he (they?) were getting the same kind of response… it was done to give some perspective, as well as a couple of other reasons that aren't that important to get into here… but you might want to actually pay attention to what's said. In the previous post to yours, I point out that it's a side issue… but one that that the OP was continuing. The real point was the position of misinformation he was coming from in the first place.


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> No, Steve, there's no rule… it was brought up to show that (if it is the same person), there were reasons he (they?) were getting the same kind of response… it was done to give some perspective, as well as a couple of other reasons that aren't that important to get into here… but you might want to actually pay attention to what's said. In the previous post to yours, I point out that it's a side issue… but one that that the OP was continuing. The real point was the position of misinformation he was coming from in the first place.


Thanks, Chris.  Glad to hear it.  Do you see how the OP continued because you led him to?  If you bring up the weather, you can't criticize someone else for responding with a comment about the snow.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> Thanks, Chris.  Glad to hear it.  Do you see how the OP continued because you led him to?  If you bring up the weather, you can't criticize someone else for responding with a comment about the snow.


But then you couldn't tell the responder that everything he thought about the formation of snow was wrong. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999 (Feb 27, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Please provide evidence of the Mongol Horde fighting "hashashins"… then completely rethink your take and understanding of everything else you're discussing here… as there is nothing even close to correct in what you're talking about.



Actually, @Chris Parker , the Hashsashins were officially wiped out in 1259......by the Mongols.

Just sayin'


----------

